# ibook 12": plus d'éclairage de mon ecran



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté un ibook l'an dernier en fevrier; et aujourd'hui un an et un mois après, j'ai un problème d'écran (d'ailleurs la garantie par défaut c'est 1 an ou plus ? si c'est un an, ca tombe mal ):

Ce matin en allumant mon ibook, je me rends compte que mon écran est noir, je vois qd même le desktop en regardant bien, mais en teintes noires. Je me dis "la luminosité a du se régler au minimum, augmentons-là".... mais non je n'ai plus du tout d'ECLAIRAGE :hein: 

Bref est-ce déja arrivé à quelqu'un ? que faire ? combien ca va me côuter :rose: ?

Au bout d'un an, je suis déçu, je fais super attention à mon matériel... rassurez moi, dites moi que c'est juste une ampoule à remplacer et que ca va me couter seulement 15 ou 20 euros.


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

bendk97 a dit:
			
		

> rassurez moi, dites moi que c'est juste une ampoule à remplacer


En fait Apple utilise des tubes néon parce que plus pratiques à installer et moins consommateurs d'énergie... Et puis cela règle le problème avec les ampoules dont le culot peut être à bayonnette ou vis.

hein   

Bon, je cesse de me moquer, ce n'est pas drole.


Quand tu dis que tu vois en teintes très foncées : vois-tu ce que tu fais ?
Peux-tu ouvrir le lecteur cd (ou est-ce un modele mange disque ?)

As-tu essayé de l'éteindre et le rallumer ?
Comment ?
Peux-tu le déconnecter du secteur, enlever la batterie, attendre 2-3 minutes, le rebrancher sur le secteur et redémarrer ?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mars 2006)

Salut, 

Je crains malheureusement que le retro-eclairage de ta dalle soit défecteux.
Ce peut donc venir des tubes néons, ou de leur alimentation 

Essaye d'appeller Apple, tu ne risques pas grand chose 

Sinon, avec ce que t'as dit starmac, si ça ne fonctionne pas, je pense qaue c'est direction le SAV


----------



## delasoul5 (3 Mars 2006)

Malheureusement c'est pas bon signe... la denrière fois que j'ai eu ce problème, je me suis documenté et me suis aperçu qu'il existait un programme de remplacement de la carte mère gratuit à l'initiative d'Apple qui visiblement rappeler du matos défectueux.

En gros je pense que c'est à nouveau la carte mère qui déconne. Depuis qq temps j'avais de plus en plus fréquement l'écran qui se fixe et devient sombre avec un message invitant à redémarrer l'ordinateur.

Autre éventualité, les fils d'alimentation de l'écran qui sont dans la charinère, sont endommagés.

Désolé, c'est pas très encourageant, et je suis dans le même bateau.
Courage !


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

Non rien n'y fait, ni après redemarrage...
Comment je fais concrètement pour le dépanner ? j'ai acheté sur Internet, puis-je aller dans un magasin spécialisé (à Paris) ?


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

as-tu fait les différentes manipulations proposées ?

As-tu essayé un reset de nvram ? Il faut maintenir les touches : Command (pomme)  Option (alt) P R lors du démarrage. Maintiens ces touches appuyées jusqu'à avoir entendu 5 fois un dong (à chaque fois la machine redémarre)


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> as-tu fait les différentes manipulations proposées ?
> 
> As-tu essayé un reset de nvram ? Il faut maintenir les touches : Command (pomme) Option (alt) P R lors du démarrage. Maintiens ces touches appuyées jusqu'à avoir entendu 5 fois un dong (à chaque fois la machine redémarre)


rien n'y fait


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

bendk97 a dit:
			
		

> rien n'y fait


c'était le premier mac que j'achétais, et si ca se repare pas facilement, je pense que ca sera le dernier; tain + de 1000 euros et ca lache au bout d'un an


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

Je rajoute des faits complémentaires:

- en utilisant la sortie TV, ca ne fait rien (ecran totalement noir sur ma télé, contrairement à l'ibook où j'arrive à voir, difficilement, le desktop).

- en utilisant la même sortie mais sur un moniteur de pc (sortie VGA), j'obtiens bien mon desktop, mais par contre l'image est "rosé", mais je n'avais jamais essayé avant de sortir sur cet ecran VGA, donc peut etre que ca a toujours été comme ca.

Voilà.

Ca n'est jamais arrivé à personne ? combien ca pourrait me couter ?


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

Dernier message avant le réparateur...

Tu dois avoir un cd ou dvd de test matériel livré avec le ibook.
Démarre et lance un test pour voir ce qu'il raconte.

C'est étonnant que deux sorties sur trois soient noires... pourquoi pas toutes ? C'est pourtant la même carte graphique...


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dernier message avant le réparateur...
> 
> Tu dois avoir un cd ou dvd de test matériel livré avec le ibook.
> Démarre et lance un test pour voir ce qu'il raconte.
> ...


non sur ma tele je n'ai pas de sortie du tout, je ne comprends pas, pourtant avant qd il m'arrivait de regarder un divx, je branchais juste l'ibook à la télé, je ne faisais rien d'autre, mais là nada. Sur l'ibook en lui même, j'ai bien une image, mais completement noire, on discerne à peine les fenetres.

Quezako ce cd de materiel ??? c'est un cd à part ?


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

Oui, dans le lot de cd ou dvd livrés avec la machine il y en a un permettant de réaliser des tests matériels pour identifier l'origine possible dune panne. Regarde dans la pochette (blanche si elle n'a pas changé) contenant tous les cd/dvd d'origine.


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, dans le lot de cd ou dvd livrés avec la machine il y en a un permettant de réaliser des tests matériels pour identifier l'origine possible dune panne. Regarde dans la pochette (blanche si elle n'a pas changé) contenant tous les cd/dvd d'origine.


malheureusment la sortie sur le moniteur ne s'active pas au reboot (c pas comme les pc), elle ne s'active qu'a l'ouverture de session macosX, ce qui rend inutilisable ce CD de test  ****** c n'importe quoi, j'enrage....


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

eh bien, là, je pense avoir atteint ma limite.
Je n'ai pas de conseils... ah, si ...

Qu'est-ce que ça donne si tu fais Pomme-S au démarrage ? tu as de l'affichage ?


----------



## bendk97 (3 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, là, je pense avoir atteint ma limite.
> Je n'ai pas de conseils... ah, si ...
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça donne si tu fais Pomme-S au démarrage ? tu as de l'affichage ?


c'est sensé faire quoi pomme-S ?


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

Un démarrage en mode single-user => pas d'interface aqua... que de la commande en ligne.


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2006)

pas de nouvelles... bonnes nouvelles ?


----------



## bendk97 (14 Mars 2006)

Mon ibook est en réparation. Après avoir contacté le Service Technique Apple, j'ai réussi à obtenir une extension de garantie exceptionnelle (mon ibook n'étant plus sous garantie depuis un mois). Maintenant il faut attendre.


----------



## bendk97 (7 Avril 2006)

Pour info, l'ibook m'a été restitué cette semaine, il est nickel, pas esquinté du tout, et la réparation a consisté à remplacer, carrèment, ma carte-mère qui apparamment ne fournissait plus assez de courant pour l'éclairage de mon écran. Voilà, fin de l'histoire.


----------



## bendk97 (22 Avril 2006)

et merde   

rebelote, même pas après un mois, j'ai à nouveau un problème d'écran: maintenant il est désespéremment tout blanc 
la sortie video (sur tele ou moniteur) fonctionne...
****** j'en ai vraiment marre de cet ibook de m$^ùe... si j'avais su....

personne n'aurait une piste néanmoins ? vous pensez que je peux recontacter le magasin pour qu'il me le répare à leurs frais (étant donné que ca relache a peine après un mois).

Marre Marre Marre...


----------

